# Work 28/28 in Iraq to US, what about paying US Income tax?



## Daniellepetrosky (Mar 8, 2013)

My husband has accepted a job working in Kurdistan. His company is a Turkish company. He will be on a 28 day on and 28 day home in the USA type of rotation. Can we qualify for the foreign earned tax? He will be issued a foreign residency card along with a work visa. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He would need not to be in the usa more then 35 days in a 365 period of time. If he actually is coming back to the usa, there is no tax free benefit for this job so make sure they are paying to cover the taxes you will still be responsible for.


----------



## dcasanares (Apr 6, 2013)

*Minimizing your taxes*

You husband should get a place out there and then he does not have to return to the US so often and he can take advantage of the tax benefits of working abroad.

Check out IRS Form 2555


----------

